# Help required



## baz796 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi I'm looking at moving to Abu Dhabi hopefully in the new year. I am married with two children under two. I'm looking at the al reef complexes for a villa. Are they all around 110000 a month? Need a little garden.


----------



## Chiryu (Nov 21, 2012)

baz796 said:


> Hi I'm looking at moving to Abu Dhabi hopefully in the new year. I am married with two children under two. I'm looking at the al reef complexes for a villa. Are they all around 110000 a month? Need a little garden.


You can get a 2 bed for starting around 95k a year at the minute I think. 

3 beds are starting about 110k. 4 beds about 145k. Not sure about 5 beds. All have garden. 5 bed has pool. 

Look on dubizzle or property finder for some ads. 

Agents here: 

Pink properties
Property shop investment
Nationwide properties 
Llj property 
Gravity properties 

And a couple of others. Best bet is to have a little look online then contact some agents for viewing when your here.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

baz796 said:


> Are they all around 110000 a month?


You need to know that rental property is advertised in AED for the full year and normally you have to pay the rent in full in advance before you can get the keys. So 110,000 AED would be for a year not per month.


----------

